# We haven't had a single post here in a month. Show me some Quattros in the snow!



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, almost a month.


















_Modified by Entwerfer des Audis at 2:55 PM 12/22/2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: We haven't had a single post here in a month. Show ... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

....that's partly my fault.....
I haven't been on here in a while babiling away...








I'll try to find some snow shots of my car.


----------



## vulpi (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: We haven't had a single post here in a month. Show ... (Sepp)*

This probably isn't what you had in mind.








http://photos.foxgti.com/image...1.jpg 
I don't have any action shots.








http://photos.foxgti.com/image...0.jpg


----------



## cegerer (May 20, 2008)

*Re: We haven't had a single post here in a month. Show ... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Here's a few of my 81 at the SnoDrift Rally in Michigan yesterday.


----------

